# Please advise how to handle this situation for reconcilation



## babitha (Apr 6, 2016)

Hii,
We are married for 9 yrs and have a son 7 year old. We had frequent misunderstandings and fights since early marriage. My husband is a people pleaser and so attached to mother. But I was never close to her . In our society he is supposed to take care of his mother and since I wanted to live separately it was always an issue. Recently it escalated and he left home telling me I never valued his important concerns( mother and his friends). He wanted a divorce after one month of leaving home. I was totally against it. But he made me sign in mutual petition saying he will rethink during waiting period and come back. But now the waiting period is over, I don't want to proceed and I want to withdraw my consent.I love him so much inspite of his weakness(drinking, smoking, chatting with old girl friend, tapping my phone to hear whether I am talking to my mother about his mother) and ready to rectify my self centered ways. But he cant trust in me and fears me since I controlled his life and he wants a divorce and he may come back for living together without a legal bond. But I cant do it since I am a believer.Please advise me to how to handle this. He will not come for counseling nor listen to any relatives or friends..


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Sometimes you have to be willing to lose the marriage to save it. Let him go, go no contact, move on with your life. If he is meant to be in your life he will come back, in the meantime work with a counsellor on becoming a better person.


----------

